# gimp startet nicht. 2 versionen auf dem rechenr

## linjunky

hab gimp immer per emerge installiert

und trotzdem seit der aktualisierung von gimp 2.4 

meldet er mir eine fehlermeldung beim start

das eventuell im /usr oder /usr/local

sich eine andere version befindet und tatsächlich hab ich eine gefunden die hab ich per rm -r gimp dann gelöscht und trotzdem hab ich das problem noch

----------

## linjunky

Ich berichtige mich

```

libgimp version mismatch!

The GIMP binary cannot run with a libgimp version

other than its own. This is GIMP 2.4.0, but the

libgimp version is 2.3.14.

Maybe you have GIMP version in both /usr and /usr/local

```

in usr/local hab ich es schon gelöscht

muss ich jetzt die bibleothek quasi löschen und gimp neu emergen?

und wo befindet sich die bibliothek?[/code]

----------

## Max Steel

autsch, mach doch erstmal eix gimp

wenn der Befehl nicht existiert ein emerge -av eix und anschließend update-eix

Dann lösche die ältere Version.

oder tippe emerge -avu gimp falls es schon eien neuere Version gibt.

----------

## linjunky

ne ich hab ja die neuere version vom gimp emerged die 2.4 und der hatet aber noch die alten bibliotheken

naja was hab ich gemacht die alten Bibliotheken gelöscht

das hat dann nichts bei der 2.4 gebracht

also hab ich die 2.2.17 wieder emerged und jetzt geht die auch nicht weil ich die bibliotheken gelöscht habe und die emerged er anscheinend nicht.  :Sad:  jetzt geht bei mir gimp überhaupt nicht

----------

## nikaya

Versuche mal "emerge --depclean -a" und "revdep-rebuild".

----------

## linjunky

hat leider nichts gebracht  :Sad: 

Die fehlermeldung bringt er immer

```

Libgimp version mismatch!

The GIMP binary cannot run with a libgimp version

other than its own. This is GIMP 2.4.0, but the

libgimp version is 2.3.14.

Maybe you have GIMP versions in both /usr and /usr/local ?

```

----------

## jkoerner

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in usr/local hab ich es schon gelöscht

 Wo kommt die denn her, wenn

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> hab gimp immer per emerge installiert

 ?

Dort wird von portage normalerweise nichts installiert.

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und wo befindet sich die bibliothek?

 

slocate libgimp

----------

## linjunky

 :Rolling Eyes:  naja viel geholfen hat  mir das jetzt nicht

----------

## franzf

 *linjunky wrote:*   

>  naja viel geholfen hat  mir das jetzt nicht

 

```
# emerge slocate

# updatedb

# slocate libgimp
```

das sollte dir alles an libgimp zeigen, was auf deiner Platte rumschwirrt.

updatedb dauert aber wahrscheinlich ein bissl  :Wink: 

----------

## linjunky

das hat leider auch nix gebracht  :Sad: 

kann es sein das es daran liegt dass die gimp libary für gimp 2.4 (beta) noch nicht ausprogrammiert sind?

läuft es bei jemandem schon?

----------

## linjunky

soll ich gimp vielleicht jetzt so installieren weil gimp ist einer der wichtigsten programmen für mich. naja so das ganze zu installieren hab ich auch schon probiert klappt aber nicht so ganz

kann es mir jemand vielleicht erklären

----------

## UTgamer

Deinstalliere ohne rm -r beide Version, mach ein "emerge --depclean -a" und installiere dann erst wieder gimp.

Durch dein von Hand gelösche findet er eben Teile einer Installation nicht mehr.

----------

